# Vals for the 10 gallon?



## GekkoGeck0 (Nov 3, 2005)

One thing I've never been able to get straight is Vals. There seems like so many varieties and so many different names...

I really enjoy the look of the tightly spiraled Vals, but I've never been able to get a straight species name and stats for them. So, does anyone know any tightly spiraled Vals that grow to about 12"-15" and are suitable for a 10 gallon aquarium? Vallisneria americana 'Mini twister' is the only one I seem to be able to find, and it doesn't seem to be common.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I have heard that some of the more tightly twisted spiralis types tend to be shorter than the straighter ones which can grow 2-3 feet long. But I can't give you any personal experience there.


----------



## jbot (Feb 3, 2006)

bump for Gekko


----------



## Firey Snow Meadow (Mar 29, 2006)

If you want some straight vals drop me a pm. I can send you 15 trimed plants to give you a nice clump.


----------



## GekkoGeck0 (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks for the offer, but I'm specifically looking for tightly spiraled Vals that stay short enough to be placed in a 10 gallon. Again, the only species name I've come up with is Vallisneria americana 'Mini twister' and I'll probably never get a hold of it, being a Tropica plant and my LFS just keeps ordering in standard junk.

I've seen Vallisneria torta, spiralis, etc... I just don't know which is which, because when I try to look up information on any of the Vals, the Latin names keep changing, same with the growing specifications of the plants.


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

Just see if you can find "Corkscrew Val" which is the tight spirals.

These tend to stay a bit shorter and you can always trim it down a bit if it starts to get too tall.


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

Vallisneria biwaensis is tightly spirallized. It is also commonly known as the twisted Vallisneria. The leaves are also not as big as the more common giant species. Believe this should be close to what you are looking for?


----------



## GekkoGeck0 (Nov 3, 2005)

Aquaspot said:


> Vallisneria biwaensis is tightly spirallized. It is also commonly known as the twisted Vallisneria. The leaves are also not as big as the more common giant species. Believe this should be close to what you are looking for?


Are you referring to Vallisneria americana var. Biwaensis? Tropica lists it as growing 20-80 cm, far too tall for a 10 gallon tank.

Aside from height, that is basically what I am looking for, the tighter the spirals, the better.


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

I can send you some spiral vals for a ten gallon tank. Height about 8 inches. Not very popular plant, but very prolific. cannot tell you the latin name for it. 

Send PM

Mark


----------



## GekkoGeck0 (Nov 3, 2005)

fredyk said:


> I can send you some spiral vals for a ten gallon tank. Height about 8 inches. Not very popular plant, but very prolific. cannot tell you the latin name for it.


I appreciate the offer for the vals, but you're in the States, I'm in Canada.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

One thing you might consider is trying Blyxa aubertii. It doesn't spiral, but it's a nice grass type plant. Though it doesn't grow or spread like vals do, it won't get much taller than your 10 gal tank either.


----------



## GekkoGeck0 (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks for the replies and offers everyone. I was just trying to get the different species sorted out in my head.

I'll probably end up waiting until my LFS gets in that particular Val species from Tropica that will stay short, since I'm not really interested in non-spiralling Vals.


----------

